# Hushpower mufflers Yeah or Nay?



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Have any of you tried the Hushpower mufflers from Flowmaster? I bought a car from a guy in IA and he went with straight pipes from the cat back. I like the tone and the drone is nonexistant but I do not like the excessive popping on downshifts. My local flowmaster exhaust shop recommended Hushpower mufflers just before tips. How do they compare to super 40 mufflers.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have also considered this to stop the popping. I took my mufflers off for a day to see how bad it was, and it I simply just could not stand it. Also it was a little raspy. One setup I have heard that sounds really good is the magnaflow mufflers with the universal X pipe. Maybe you'll wanna try that? A friend of mine has a Camaro with true duals, X-pipe and Flowmaster single chamber race mufflers and it sounds great!! So I can imagine the hushpower mufflers would be fine.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks. I can actually live with the popping as I am told it is inherant with the LS1. I really woould like to get a better sound out the tailpipe at idle. The sound is great anywhere around the car except when standing at the back. The interior sound is great...the outside sound is great...under acceleration is great...it is just when you are at idle and in the rear of the car. It has too much of an airy sound. Don't really know what to do at this point.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

get some lt's on it


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

?? :confused


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I put the super 40's on my car, couldn't be more pleased! Long tubes and CAI are next! Have to wait a month or so, buying a 2nd property, so the fiancee is watching me like a hawk! LOL!


----------

